# WANTED: Male rats in Bay Area, California



## fridayinluv (Dec 17, 2007)

One of my male rats died and his "widow" Smoky Bear needs a companion! I thought I would give this a shot.

Just so you know, I am a 24 yr old college student. Little Guy (RIP) and Smoky were my very first rats.

Country: USA
State/Region: CA
City/Town: Bay Area (I am in Berkeley)
Number of rats: Would prefer two together, but could do with one.
Sex: MALE. Must be male. Don't want to have any litters!
Age range preferred: Any ages
Colours preferred: Smoky is a black/gray hooded. So some coloring OTHER than that would be good. I like brown rats. But it's not so important.
Neutered: I would prefer an un-neutered male. I don't intend to breed them. I just like ratty balls. Once again, this is just a preference, not a requirement.
Temperament: Smoky Bear is almost three. He was the alpha male. He is a very friendly rat. He would probably get along with any male rat who isn't completely aggressive. I don't want to have to split them up.
Medical problems: I am willing to adopt a special needs rat.
Travel and pick up?: I don't have a car, but might be able to arrange something. Let's get in touch and figure out transportation later. I can't travel too far from the Bay Area, though.
Preferred donation: (what you would like to give) Negotiable. Whatever is a fair rehoming fee.

I hope to hear from anybody who can help me out. I am going to an adoption fair in April. I just wanted to put my feelers out and see what's out there. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Eeeep! Are you still looking?
I just had a litter of 13 babies, 7 of which are males. I am keeping 2 boys, but there are still 5 up for grabs. 
They are 6 weeks old now, and all ready to find new homes! PM if you are interested!


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

2boysloose, OP posted in another section that he/she has got another rat as company


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

2boysloose said:


> Eeeep! Are you still looking?


Not any more - http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,14697.0.html


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Ahhh. *snaps fingers* Shoot! :-\


----------

